# picture of my new quadra fire 5700



## kellerclan5 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is the photo of my new quadra fire 5700 series stove and hearth.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## jeepin in maine (Mar 4, 2008)

that quad is a sweet stove........................congrats


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2008)

Schweet! There is a special place in heaven for big steel stove guys.


----------



## Bigcube (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! How big of house?


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! Wish we got that one....very happy with the 4300 though.


----------



## kellerclan5 (Mar 4, 2008)

brother bart,

house is 3000 sq ft,  4 bedrooms,  the room the stove is in is a 850 sq ft great room with 12' ceilings.  The stove is in the center of the house.  

It has not roasted us out of the room and the ceiling fans really move the air.  It is heating the entire house.  And that is hard for ranchers.


----------



## RonB (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice big hearth for a nice big stove.  It looks real nice!!


----------



## fullbore (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## titan (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a beautiful corner hearth.....the stove looks good too;nice job.


----------



## Bill (Mar 4, 2008)

It's always nice to use stone that camouflage's ash. No matter how careful you are, ash drops on the hearth. Nice looking setup.


----------



## moondoggy (Mar 4, 2008)

looks nice, like that stone work.. but it looks lonely
you need knick-knacks/chachkys, maybe a nice dog in front.. a rocker.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks beautiful!  Is that one of those small heat-powered fans on top of the stove?  If it is, how well does it move the air?


----------



## rustynut (Apr 2, 2008)

thats what i'm talking about
just got charged an additional $200 delivery fee for an emergency propane delivery
had 4 deaths in a month and lost track of things
got 7 full cords in the back yard with 3 more trees down in the yard
working on a 5700 install myself for 1700 sq ft
had to rebuild the room before the install
taking forever......
finally making some headway
beautiful job on yours
enjoy
rustynut


----------



## glassmanjpf (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice looking stonework and stove!


----------



## Rob Jubb (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice hearth what is the size?  I was looking to do something similar.  I just got my hands on the 4300ST.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking install.  I love the stone work!

-SF


----------



## R&D Guy (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the hearth surround and the big viewing area!


----------



## karri0n (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful stonework for a beautiful stove. Great job. Are you planning on extending the stone to the ceiling?


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice.  I like it a lot!


----------



## rydaddy (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the stone hearth.


----------



## kellerclan5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new stove,  I just finished mantles for the top of the stone.  I will forward Pictures ASAP.  My pad is 6' from the corners of the wall to the outer edge.  The pad is 3' from the front door of the stove.  I am glad I made the pad larger because of wood storage and sparks that shoot out.   The grey stone has also hidden the ash and mess on the carpet is very minimal. 

hope this helps.

kellerclan5


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice!

If you don't mind me asking, what types of stone are those and what did it cost you?


----------



## kellerclan5 (Feb 5, 2009)

stone on ground is real stone,  my builder gave it to me for free b/c it was left over from an old job.  Stone on wall is man made stone, about $700 for all


----------



## Rob Jubb (Feb 5, 2009)

What are the dimensions of your hearth?


----------



## kellerclan5 (Feb 5, 2009)

check out post I submited today to burning chunk reference dimensions.


----------



## Rob Jubb (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh thanks! Sorry I missed that.


----------

